# Muzzleloader Kills, 2021



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2021

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## pse hunter

Well I made the thread so I guess I'll start it off not a bad way to end the season..same setup I have been using for years CVA optima 100gr BH209 and a 300 grain Hornady xtp


----------



## frankwright

Not Mine
But my good friend and hunting partner killed this 8 pointer this morning in Talbot County using a custom made Flintlock!


----------



## the Lackster

pse hunter said:


> Well I made the thread so I guess I'll start it off not a bad way to end the season..View attachment 1059697View attachment 1059696same setup I have been using for years CVA optima 100gr BH209 and a 300 grain Hornady xtp


Way to kick it off bud. That BH and Hornady combo is hard to beat in those cva's!!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

This morning about 730. Traditions bulkstalker, 100gr powder and 300 grain Hornady.


----------



## pse hunter

the Lackster said:


> Way to kick it off bud. That BH and Hornady combo is hard to beat in those cva's!!


I agree with you there Hornady and blackhorn have been really good, but actually the deer was shot at the end of this past season hence still 2021 ?


----------



## mallardsx2

Hornady 300 Grain SST - Didn't go 20....inches.

Also, a special thanks to the guys who are foolishly putting feeders up along our lines....may they forever be full of gold nuggets. At $10/bag your saving us a ton of money this year. lol


----------



## weagle

Forgot to take a picture.  CVA Wolf Stainless .50.  With 270 gr B.O.R. Lock and 110gr of 777.  Killed a nice Doe Sat evening.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jasper County 10/13 10 pointer. T/C Omega 135 yard shot.  A buddy shot him in the neck on 10/9.


----------



## highbeam

01Foreman400 said:


> Jasper County 10/13 10 pointer. T/C Omega 135 yard shot.  A buddy shot him in the neck on 10/9.  View attachment 1109692


Nice!


----------



## devolve

My old CVA saw some action this evening. Had three come in. This one was 50 yards and slightly quartering away. Shot was good, there was ZERO blood from the spot she was shot till she died 80+ yards later. 250gr hornady sst 100gr 777. The ONLY blood was where she was laying.


----------



## antique41

Wednesday the 13th at 8:20.


----------



## Tugboat1

Opening morning at twenty yards.


----------



## MMCSS9198

First deer with a muzzleloader 13 Oct around 6:20 in the evening. 50 yard shot


----------



## blood on the ground

frankwright said:


> Not Mine
> But my good friend and hunting partner killed this 8 pointer this morning in Talbot County using a custom made Flintlock!


I’m loving your gun!


----------



## Clay18

Got mine on the Ossabaw Island hunt this year 9 point and 15 inch spread. Don't know the dress out I had feild dressed and cut him up out in the feild. .490 roundball and 70 grain of 777


----------



## trad bow

That’s a real nice island deer


----------



## the Lackster

I know I'm late to the party but here you go. Shot this morning with my wolf. 300gr sst, 90 grain charge of blackhorn, and a cci shotgun primer. Didn't take a step and I'm sure tickled to have him.


----------



## trad bow

As you should be! Great buck


----------



## the Lackster

Well guys this is the one, my proudest post on the muzzleloader kill thread so far. Same old gun with new blood pulling the trigger. My little girl got it done withbthe wolf yesterday. 90 grains of 209 pushing a 300gr sst within cci shotgun primer. She put it right where it need to be and made a short track of her first deer. I'm still shook up about it!!!


----------



## mar0311

Great Kentucky Buck this past weekend! Knight .52 ! Prayers for all devastated by Tornado!


----------



## trad bow

Nice spread on that one. ??


----------



## Buckman18

I killed an 11 pt in October and a bear in November with my ML.


----------



## Wanderlust

Public land 8pt from back in October.


----------



## gemihur

Private land , opening day of black powder. The only deer taken by me whole season. 50 cal. 270 gr. Powerbelt only complaint = NO EXIT HOLE 
The Powerbelts shatter like glass! Maybe I shoot 'em too fast!?!


----------

